

How Do Pink Diamonds Get Their Color? - luriya
http://blog.luriya.com/blog-0/bid/199683/How-Do-Pink-Diamonds-Get-Their-Color

======
stephengillie
Impurities in the crystal. That is to say, some of the molecules aren't
carbon, they're the relatively similarly sized boron molecule.

